

The Deep-Sea Find That Changed Biology - 4-foot-long worm - sathishmanohar
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/05/142678239/the-deep-sea-find-that-changed-biology

======
laserDinosaur
"the Smithsonian's curator of worms"

That's a thing? It reminds me of this video from the onion:
[http://www.theonion.com/video/expert-on-anteaters-wasted-
ent...](http://www.theonion.com/video/expert-on-anteaters-wasted-entire-life-
studying-an,14210/)

